# Ballasts, maintenance not requiring a permit or permit required?



## Yankee (Mar 14, 2013)

Not listed in code as not requiring a permit. Thoughts?

*105.2 Work exempt from permit.* Exemptions from _permit_ requirements of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction. _Permits_ shall not be required for the following:

*Electrical:*

*Repairs and maintenance:* Minor repair work, including the replacement of lamps or the connection of _approved_ portable electrical equipment to _approved_ permanently installed receptacles.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 14, 2013)

Yankee said:
			
		

> Not listed in code as not requiring a permit. Thoughts?*105.2 Work exempt from permit.* Exemptions from _permit_ requirements of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction. _Permits_ shall not be required for the following:
> 
> *Electrical:*
> 
> *Repairs and maintenance:* Minor repair work, including the replacement of lamps or the connection of _approved_ portable electrical equipment to _approved_ permanently installed receptacles.


It is a minor repair on the load side of the building wiring with local disconnecting means

(G) Disconnecting Means.

(1) General. In indoor locations other than dwellings and associated accessory structures, fluorescent luminaires that utilize double-ended lamps and contain ballast(s) that can be serviced in place shall have a disconnecting means either internal or external to each luminaire. For existing installed luminaires without disconnecting means, at the time a ballast is replaced, a disconnecting means shall be installed. The line side terminals of the disconnecting means shall be guarded.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 14, 2013)

This issue would be a local decisions.  As it stands any work that involves working with the wires in a building must be permitted however NC is trying to get the state to exempt things such as ballast and replacing devices where no extension of wiring is being made.


----------



## Forest (Mar 14, 2013)

work being done requires permitting, But BCO's decision locally.I would take a look at the section above 105.1.1 sounds like a good place to use annual permits.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 14, 2013)

Forest said:
			
		

> work being done requires permitting, But BCO's decision locally.I would take a look at the section above 105.1.1 sounds like a good place to use annual permits.


That is what was requested, and I have several annual permits issued in my jurisdiction for such places as schools and hospitals, who have their in-house or on-call fix it electrician for small items.The difference here, is that this is a company that has contracts to perform maintenance for (who knows how many) commercial/businesses properties around town, and they themselves are also from out of town, so there doesn't seem to be much of a point of issuing an annual permit to them as I doubt we will ever know. . . anything. .  about what is done. Might be better just to consider ballasts an item not needing a permit.

What do you think?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 14, 2013)

Minor repair work

Would you get a permit if they r & r the entire fixture?

I have a tendency to look at the scope of work being done to determine if an inspection is required before I say a permit is required for the work being done.

We are in the inspection business not the "issue a permit" business.

Some of the work being performed is so small it is impossible to police.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Permit not required here.........same as MT, then would you require a permit for switches, recepts, changing out a hardwired DW, a pump?


----------



## Yankee (Mar 14, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Minor repair workWould you get a permit if they r & r the entire fixture?
> 
> I have a tendency to look at the scope of work being done to determine if an inspection is required before I say a permit is required for the work being done.
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree except as I have said in the past, a permit tracks which licensed person is responsible for what work, whether there is an inspection or not. This process also safeguards the next licensed person who goes in to do work against being potentially responsible for the work done previous.


----------



## peach (Mar 19, 2013)

do any of us have enough illegal construction folks to enforce it?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 20, 2013)

nope.......


----------



## Yankee (Mar 20, 2013)

peach said:
			
		

> do any of us have enough illegal construction folks to enforce it?


nope, but when something happens the insurance folks do : )Anyway, I am not requiring permits for ballasts based on this discussion.


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 20, 2013)

I still think a lot of this permit business is purely revenue motivated.

The CBO of one of our jurisdictions requires a $50 permit to replace a snap switch or a receptacle. No change to the wiring, simply replacing the device.


----------



## north star (Mar 20, 2013)

*( ~ )*

From the `08 NEC, *Annex H - Administration and Enforcement,*

*Section 80.19© - Issuance of Permits:*

"The authority having jurisdiction shall be authorized to establish and

issue permits, certificates, notices, and approvals, or other orders

pertaining to electrical safety hazards pursuant to 80.23, except that

no permit shall be required to execute any of the classes of electrical

work specified in the following:

*(1)* Installation or replacement of equipment such as lamps and of

electric utilization equipment approved for connection to suitable

permanently installed receptacles......Replacement of flush or snap

switches, fuses, lamp sockets, and receptacles, and other minor

maintenance and repair work, such as replacing worn cords and

tightening connections on a wiring device, *(2)* The process of

manufacturing, testing, servicing or repairing electrical equipment

or apparatus."

This Annex only applies if the AHJ specifically adopted it!



*Section 80.5 - Adoption:*"Article 80 shall not apply unless

specifically adopted by the local jurisidiction adopting the National

Electrical Code."

*( ~ )*


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't think Florida has ever adopted section 80


----------



## GCtony (Apr 24, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> I still think a lot of this permit business is purely revenue motivated.The CBO of one of our jurisdictions requires a $50 permit to replace a snap switch or a receptacle. No change to the wiring, simply replacing the device.


Think?  I know it is because a local elected official was dumb enough to say it. A county up I95 was instructing inspectors to took for ways to fail inspections and permit application so they could hit the contractor for a reinspection, resubmitt fees. Fortunatly SOME of the inspectors had the moral fortitude to do the right thing.

I'll be the first in line to apply for that ballast permit.    What the heck would you inspect? Wire nuts?


----------

